# House has been empty for months



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

The house we are moving into later this month has been empty for several months and also had some remodeling done and windows replaced too. So I think its probably crawling with creepy crawly bugs by now. 

The day we close on the house and I get handed the keys I was planning on going over there with one of these:
2-Gallon sprayers http://www.amazon.com/Chapin-20020-...EZBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333632301&sr=8-1
and some Demon WP http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Wp-Enve...DNCK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333632468&sr=8-1
And spraying the exterior cracks and crevices of the house and then also on the inside along the floor boards as well. Basically covering every part of the house where insect traffic is likely.
Then to follow up maybe hit each room with a fogger (bug-bomb) and seal up the house for the night.

The next day we're all heading back over to give the house a good cleaning before we start to move in.

Do you guys think this will help with the extra bugs that are likely lurking around the house? I like the idea of the fogger and am not worried about it leaving residue or anything since we are cleaning the house the next day.

Anything else we can do to make sure we aren't killing random bugs for the next month?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

If you want a really good product to use then I suggest Termidor SC Insecticide,it has been discussed a lot here.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

I has hoping to use 1 product for inside and outside, looks like the Termidor SC Insecticide is only for spot treatments inside?

Also, any opinions on the foggers for common household insects (spiders, little unidentifieable creepy crawlies)?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

You won't need to use anything on the inside if you use Termidor SC,put it on once a year and forget about it.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have found the foggers to be mostly useless, but that's only my experience.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

A thorough treatment with demon wp inside and out will suffice. Forget the foggers-they only kill exposed insects. Now if you see webs all over the place, fine. Also, if basement is unfinished you can use them there but otherwise demon will kill crawling insects and leaves a long residual.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard good things about Demon. Cyonara is another similar product and I can confirm it also works great. 

First thing first though, go in there with a vacuum and suck up all the webs/bugs/dust etc to clean the area real good. Then suck up a bug killer product so the bugs in the vacuum die. Then proceed with treating outside and inside.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Problem with stuff that is available to the consumers, it is weekend and not worth buying. Your best bet is, if you want to make sure that there are no creepy critters, call an exterminator and have them do a walk through and spray. You should have a inspection done by a exterminator done before closing to make sure no carpenter ants, spiders, termite damage, rats, mice, raccoons, etc. have not take up residence. Also along with having mechanicals and electrical systems checked out.

Worst thing is to move in and after closing find out that you now have a money pit.


----------

